# MÃF screen?



## AlanSr (Jan 4, 2008)

Does the maf screen have purpose?
Can u remove it?
Is it worth it?


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

The MAF screen is there to strighten the airflow across the sensor it is NOT a filter. Some people removed it without any problems a few had the check engine light come on. Is it worth it, I can't tell you, I haven't seen any proof that it does. I don't have one, I use MAF ends, but my car is tuned to for it.


----------



## AlanSr (Jan 4, 2008)

How do you remove it?


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

I believe it is cut out...the "screen" is an air straightener designed to do just that...kinda takes the wind out of the sails of all those products that say they make the air swirl for better combustion...GM designed it to straighten the air across the sensor...I wouldn't remove it...some felt that a later edition of the Corvette Z-6 (C5) had the screen removed so it must be a good idea...the Z06 was programmed for this...our cars are not...many report throwing codes and I have never read anyone getting any gains from it...good luck with your choice...
Bill


----------



## crondeau89 (May 18, 2009)

I was just at Richmond Dragway last weekend, and I met a few people with 04 GTO's. We got to talkin and told them that my 04 GTO was stock. I had asked them how to pick up a few tenths on the quarter. They told me to pop that screen out with a screw driver. Oh buy what a difference, i picked up 3 MPH and 3 tenths. No check engine light or any other problems.. good mod!


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

AlanSr said:


> How do you remove it?


You can disasemble the MAF with four allen head screws and push the screen out with the back of a hammer or something. *DO NOT *touch the MAF sensor elements.

The reason why the Corvette didn't have a screen in it because GM realized that the MAF has a stright shot to the intake and not off to the side like the trucks and GTO's intake. You don't want turbulant air going across the MAF, because you might get false readings.


----------



## LILGTO (May 3, 2009)

crondeau89 said:


> I was just at Richmond Dragway last weekend, and I met a few people with 04 GTO's. We got to talkin and told them that my 04 GTO was stock. I had asked them how to pick up a few tenths on the quarter. They told me to pop that screen out with a screw driver. Oh buy what a difference, i picked up 3 MPH and 3 tenths. No check engine light or any other problems.. good mod!


B.S.


----------



## AlanSr (Jan 4, 2008)

I pulled mine out and didn't notice any difference so I put it back in.
A mechanic friend of mine told me that it will cause problems with the heads and transmission.


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

crondeau89 said:


> I was just at Richmond Dragway last weekend, and I met a few people with 04 GTO's. We got to talkin and told them that my 04 GTO was stock. I had asked them how to pick up a few tenths on the quarter. They told me to pop that screen out with a screw driver. Oh buy what a difference, i picked up 3 MPH and 3 tenths. No check engine light or any other problems.. good mod!


You'd be the first...glad it worked for you...
Bill


----------



## macgto7004 (Jul 22, 2007)

It also acts as a "filter" of last resort. I had a CEL come on, so I removed my K&N filter to clean and re-oil and there was a few small pieces of dirt on the screen. I cleaned it off and put everything back together and after a few starts, the CEL when out. I did have it check and it was a MAF code that was the cause of the CEL.

mac


----------

